# Choosing a new Speaker system! help!



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 26, 2012)

Well lads!

I've been using my tannoy mercury 5.1 setup for over a year and a half now and they have now moved into the living room for TV use along with the PS3 for blu-ray movies and the odd game!

Now my rig is currently using a Philips mifi hifi system for audio which is decent enough!

But I want more power! I want to keep it simple this time, 2.0 setup is perfectly fine now but it must sound good!
I'm currently eyeing up the Microlab SOLO c6 and c7 system which are well priced I believe!

I'd like your opinions on the both of them!

Microlab Solo-6C - PC multimedia speakers - 50 Watt - 2-way - 92 Euro
http://www.dabs.ie/products/microla...ia-speakers---50-watt---2-way-7TTZ.html?src=3

Microlab Solo-7C - 110 Watt 2.0 Speaker System - Wood Finish - 3-way - 145 Euro
http://www.dabs.ie/products/microla...tem---wood-finish-84N8.html?q=microlab&src=16

They both seem like great speakers and good prices too!
Thoughts?


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

2.0? That's not a system, that's the lack of a system.. If you play anything where hearing gunfire, or any directional sense of sound is helpful, you are severely gimping yourself with anything less than 5.1 imo.. What good does hearing a gunshot in the distance do, if you can't tell if it's in front of u or behind u? lol..

My best suggestion is just that. Go with at least 5.1..
You can get them pretty cheap now a days.


----------



## techguy31 (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep in mind, the first speaker link you provided has an impedance of 4 ohms, which means it uses quite a lot of power.  I don't know if your receiver/amp could run it smoothly.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 26, 2012)

I have my Logitech G930 headset for gaming purposes! I use them plenty over the actual 5.1 system I had! I no longer require a 5.1 system for PC gaming as I don't really play many games anyway!
I listen to music and movies much more than I do gaming!

So you can see that I don't require directional audio! Thanks for your advice though xD thumbs up!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 26, 2012)

I won't be using an amp!
The PC sound card will be dealing with that or onboard !


----------



## techguy31 (Jun 26, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I won't be using an amp!
> The PC sound card will be dealing with that or onboard !



Personally, I would get the second link you provided.  It is 3 way rather than 2 way.  Based on the description of the second link, there is a woofer/mid-woofer/tweeter, which means it should sound a bit more dynamic.


----------



## commission3r (Jun 26, 2012)

u could try try what im using, Alesis M1 Active 520 USB, 2.0 setup amazing sound and u can ditch the soundcard


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 26, 2012)

@techguy31 I was thinking that too. I have read up about the differences and it would certainly be a little bit better to go 3-way over the 2-way system. I dunno if the extra 50 euro price tag would be worth it! The reviews I have found for the systems have been very positive too and not to think it's a crap system due to the unknown company!

@commission3r They're actually quite good looking and good specs too! Decent price tag too!
I'll have to look into them more! cheers!


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I have my Logitech G930 headset for gaming purposes! I use them plenty over the actual 5.1 system I had! I no longer require a 5.1 system for PC gaming as I don't really play many games anyway!
> I listen to music and movies much more than I do gaming!
> 
> So you can see that I don't require directional audio! Thanks for your advice though xD thumbs up!



If you ever watched a good horror with surround sound, you'd think twice. 
 hearing a creaking noise behind me when shits about to hit the fan..lol..
Gl though and enjoy.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 26, 2012)

I know what ya mean!
But I've a proper 5.1 setup for the TV and it's fantastic for it xD

All I need now is a lil somethin somethin for the PC at a cheap price!! But good sound!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 26, 2012)

I would keep the sound card and go with Audioengine A2 or A5


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 26, 2012)

Just some ideas for you...

http://www.dv247.com/studio-equipment/behringer-ms40-active-stereo-nearfield-monitors--34409
http://www.dv247.com/studio-equipme...sb-studio-monitors-with-ipod-dock-pair--49161
http://www.dv247.com/studio-equipme...io-monitors-pair-white-limited-edition--90332


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 26, 2012)

don't buy USB speakers. your sound card has a decent DAC.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers bumblebee xD The A5 is a real beauty! Love it! Too bad it's going way above my price tag! I really wish to keep the price down.. more like a best bang per buck sorta thing! I doubt I will be able to afford proper quality speakers like them for the time being :/

Thanks bonkers, I like the website, I never knew about it! Decent prices and decent looking speakers and specs!


----------

